
Network Neutrality Back In Congress For 3rd Time - gasull
http://news.slashdot.org/story/09/08/03/1842214/Network-Neutrality-Back-In-Congress-For-3rd-Time?from=rss
======
rawr
Did Slashdot actually beat HN to a story for once?

My head just exploded.

